# 89' parking brake stuck



## 240sxbegginer (Jun 19, 2003)

whenever i put my car into drive or reverse, i hear this sound and can feel my rear brakes grabbing the disc. does anyone know how to get the parking brake cable to let go of the brakes? can i just disengage the cable periodically?


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

240sxbegginer said:


> whenever i put my car into drive or reverse, i hear this sound and can feel my rear brakes grabbing the disc. does anyone know how to get the parking brake cable to let go of the brakes? can i just disengage the cable periodically?


i dont know if you can disconnect the cable periodically, but i know what the problem is. the problem comes from using the parking brake at all. it tends to lock up the rear brakes. the people i know who have 240's never use the parking brake. i dont either anymore altho mine havent locked up yet.


----------



## Hawkon (Dec 9, 2003)

Time to grease that wire?


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

A lot of s13's do this. Mine did it for ages until i replaced the rear pads. Its nothing you should worry too much about, try replacing the pads first and see if that solves it.


----------

